# Help!



## kemcconnell (Apr 4, 2013)

Just noticed this blue/green color around one of my chicken's eyes... 10 weeks old... Need to know if it's common or if there's something wrong. It looks like chalk, but doesn't come off if you touch it. It's not wet or mucus like either. She's acting normal... Can anyone help?!


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Its probably just her eyecolor changing. Or shes going blind. I dont know which.


----------

